# Decorated Marine stands guard at Canadian National War Memorial



## RackMaster (Nov 3, 2014)

This is outstanding!  Thank you Major Sinke.

If you go to the link below, there is a video with his interview.




> He goes by the name of Major “Fox” Sinke, and he stated, Courtesy of Global News:
> 
> “That’s how I see it. So I’m paying tribute to him, as best I can. We are not intimidated. Take your best shot.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 3, 2014)

Outstanding tribute!

Very cool indeed!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 3, 2014)

Semper FI Marine!


----------



## 0699 (Nov 3, 2014)

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Queeg (Nov 3, 2014)

I am speechless.  That is so damn moto!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2014)

I saw the headline and my "poser alert" went off.

Imagine my surprise to read that the media actually did a little digging to verify that the man was a Marine, and a Mustang to boot.

Semper Fi, Major.


----------



## Dame (Nov 3, 2014)

Five purple hearts and still standing watch. Oorah, Major!


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 3, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, THIS is how it's done!  Bravo, Major.  Bravo!


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 4, 2014)

Oorah!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 4, 2014)

Semper Fi, Sir!!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2014)

Not surprisingly, he's received death threats BUT his response is not surprising at all.



> *Marine Guarding Canadian War Memorial recieves death threats*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DC1220 (Nov 5, 2014)

Semper freaking Fi!! Way to go Devil Dog!!! Oorah!!!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2014)

Get some, Major! You are _thee_ Man!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.mcafdn.org/donor-spotlight/donor-spotlight-dutch-van-fleet


----------

